# Liste



## gr33b (16. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mein eigenes DefaultListModel erstellt... Ich füge dort einige meiner eigenen kreierten Objekte hinzu, und habe die get() - Methode überschrieben, damit ein String zurückgegeben wird (wichtig für JList...) doch nun will ich noch zusätzlich eine 2. Liste machen die den gleichen Dateninhalt hat resp. weniger Inhalt... Nur ausgewählte Elemente sollten in der neuen JList zu sehen sein...

Mach ich da nun ein neues Model, oder kann ich ein neues JList erstellen?

Danke und MfG


----------



## Sky (16. Nov 2005)

gr33b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur ausgewählte Elemente sollten in der neuen JList zu sehen sein...


ausgewählt in der ersten Liste, oder wie ?
Deine Frage ist irgendwie uneindeutig formuliert und daher ist eine Antwort eher schwer.
- Wenn Du zwei grafische Elemente brauchst so brauchst Du zwei JList's.
- Wenn sich die Daten unterscheiden solltest Du wahrscheinlich zwei Model-Instanzen haben. (hängt davon ab, was Du wirklich willst)


----------



## gr33b (16. Nov 2005)

Sky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ausgewählt in der ersten Liste, oder wie ?


Ja, die Liste würde aus der anderen Liste erstellt ein Bsp:

1.Liste

Heinz Muster
Hans Muster
Dr. Sorglos
Hallo Welt

2. Liste

Heinz Muster
Dr. Sorglos
Hallo Welt

Momentan habe ich im MyListModel die Klasse Person geaddet. Und in meinem ListModel hab ich nun einfach die Ausgabe bei der JList nach meinem Bedürfnis angepasst...


```
class MyListModel extends ListModel
{
	public Object get(int pos) 
	{
		Person p = super.get(int pos);
		
		return p.getName+" "+p.getSurname;
	}
}
```
[/list]


----------

